# Capita Horrorscope



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

has anyone ever rode one. I just bought one a few weeks ago and i dont know much about it. I know the revers camber and whapow but i have never riden a board with revers camber. Is it going to be a big transition. The past few years i rode a rome artifact. Will the revers camber effect me on boxes/rails? Do you like the board?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The Horrorscope is flat between the bindings, so you won't feel any different on boxes and rails.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> The Horrorscope is flat between the bindings, so you won't feel any different on boxes and rails.


Yeah its probably the greatest board in the world, i threw together a little video of my first day riding.. if you can find it buy it

breakin in my brand new HORRORSCOPE

if you want any more info send me a pm, or alternatively post a reply


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Greatest board eh? 

The Horrorscope is a great board without a doubt. For boxes and rails it's going to excel. It's a very fun board, will ride well in powder. I wouldn't want to use it for big air, going at mach speeds, or halfpipe. For jibbing and pow riding it's definitely a fun board.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Its the only reverse camber or non camber board (or whatever you want to categorize it as) that I've gotten to ride and although I didn't ride it all that hard it just felt like a really soft board to me. Didn't have a whole lot of pop at all which was disappointing considering all the hype around this board not to mention the price tag. Kind of felt like a noodle.

Edit: Well after just reading about the board it appears that it was only intended to be a jib board and the guy lied about how much he paid for it because he said it was $500 and the list price online is $350. So it pretty much performed exactly how it was supposed to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

yeaahh thats where your wrong buddy, this board is a fucking beast.. ollies over everything, how can you say it has no pop????

and just a jib boarD? HA dude im taking this shit off booters, riding pow, and groomer+ice this is the best all around board you can buy.. some FUN ASS SHIT


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You must be a super pro...the boards lame. The stairmaster has more pop and that's not saying much


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Of course you can take jumps with it, you can do anything on just about any board. All boards have their areas where they are better and worse. The Horrorscope is not a big air or pipe specialist. Many other boards will do that 10x better.

Again, it's a fantastic board. One of the better ones I demo'd. Not knocking it at all.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

horrorscope152 said:


> yeaahh thats where your wrong buddy, this board is a fucking beast.. ollies over everything, how can you say it has no pop????
> 
> and just a jib boarD? HA dude im taking this shit off booters, riding pow, and groomer+ice this is the best all around board you can buy.. some FUN ASS SHIT


Now you just gotta work on your landings!:thumbsup: 

At the end there it looks like the softness of the board actually popped you out of an otherwise decent landing onto your back lol...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

horrorscope152 said:


> Yeah its probably the greatest board in the world, i threw together a little video of my first day riding.. if you can find it buy it
> 
> breakin in my brand new HORRORSCOPE
> 
> if you want any more info send me a pm, or alternatively post a reply



you are on crack...its fine to like a board but your obsessing. im sure its great but i bet ya the stairmaster is better..


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

the horrorscope is definitely better than the stairmaster for jibbing. my friend has one since i convinced him to go with capita. boxes and rails on the thing are ridiculously easy. when it comes to jumps, however, i'd stick with my scaremaster. the flat kick on the horrorscope is pretty cool and i love riding it, however i get better pop with my scaremaster. if you want a true quality capita board, though, i'd go with the indoor survival. just an amazing board through and through. i just hope they make it in a 148 next season.


----------

